# Berry Stain



## ccbrower (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello,

I fed my budgies some blueberries and rasberries. As a result their head feathers are purplish red. Is there a good way to get the stains out? I provide them with enough water to bathe, but they don't seem interested. I'm worried they won't like being sprayed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Don't worry about the staining. Enjoy it!

We love pictures of budgies when they've been enjoying their berries or other foods and have created new looks for their feathers with the colors.

The staining will either come off in time as they preen themselves or will disappear when the feathers molt.

Edit to Add:
If you really want to reduce the staining, you can purchase Re-Nu for Contact Lens and use it on either a cotton ball or cotton swab to wipe the feathers in the direction they naturally grow.  *


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

lol they really loved there berries.Greetings from me and Gracie.thanks for the post.blessings and like faerybee said no worries it will come off soon.hope to see some photos soon.:budgie: Gracie approved


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Cute! Sometimes Banana looks like he played in his berries!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Deborah, thanks for the tip about ReNu contact lens solution to safely get the stains out! I don't need it now, but good to know .


----------

